
What Is No Code of Conduct? - stargrave
https://nocodeofconduct.com/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
I think it's reasonable for large software projects to have Code of Conduct.
When I'm working on something small with few collaborators, it's too much
process.

"No Code of Conduct", to me, looks like what All Lives Matter is to Black
Lives Matter, that is, a deflection from the actual problem.

I somewhat agree with the general 'Don't be a jerk' principle. It has its
place. But it doesn't scale for large projects.

This problem is, it's too discretionary. It isn't an actual policy you can
point to if someone to decides to become zealously sexist or homophobic in a
software project -- things that I haven't encountered much, but if you're
maintaining a project with 10,000+ stars and hundreds of contributors,
maintainers sometimes have to wear a moderator hat.

~~~
downerending
You _do_ have to moderate, but it's not clear that a CoC makes any difference.
You have people that are chill, people that will take direction when they
unintentionally are not, and assholes. A CoC doesn't help with any of that.

When I read some of the rather hateful comments coming from the most ardent
proponents of CoCs, I feel like something's really gone wrong with the
project.

~~~
JMTQp8lwXL
Having a CoC ensures moderator actions (bans, etc) are applied evenly when
communities grow so large, they need multiple moderators.

People that violate CoCs probably don't care to read them anyways, but I don't
think that's the primary purpose of such a document.

I would speculate the author of "No Code of Conduct" hasn't hasn't ever had to
confront the complexities of moderating a large group of people.

------
mdszy
>Once again, we are not going to tolerate our community being overridden by
the mob. If this starts to happen, we will nuke, delete, lock, close, ban, and
do whatever we have to do to put the fire out. These discussions drag on and
on and on, and they don't make communities better.

"if you don't shut up about being mistreated by our community, we're going to
ban you"

The level of sheltered techbro is too strong.

If you can afford to "not care" about issues, shut the fuck up yourself and
don't try to shut out others who are affected by these issues with bullshit
like this.

>Q: Your name is offensive. CoC sounds like Cock, and I feel that this is a
group of white males that is trying to downplay the seriousness of this issue
in our community, and I boycott your movement, and am going to tell others to
as well!

Nice strawman. Wow.

Also way to demonize everyone who is sick of techbros being assholes by
calling them "the mob".

This is disgusting.

